# Spanish Championship 2011



## saska (Mar 10, 2011)

Last weekend the 8th, 9th, and 10th of April has been celebrated our national Championship

The results are this:

http://cnt2011.realceppa.es/resultados.php

1st 
PEDRO LUIS GUTIERREZ REBOLLEDO
BLITZ VON DER EICHENDROFSCHULE

2nd 
DANIEL RUANO BOU
TROLL VOM FISSENBERG

3rd 
MANEL TORREBLANCA HINOJO
RYO MOEZENBULTE

4th
VICENTE AVILA LABRADOR
ELO MAURO CABATE

5th
MARCOS FERRE PEREZ
KERZO JARDINES DEL REAL

This will be the spanish team for Kiew ……………..congratulations to all of them.

If you want to see pics, or upload this is the link of our club
Grupo de Trabajo Happy Hund | Facebook

Hope you enjoy it as we´ve done the weekend.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Felicitaciones para todos!!!


----------

